# 2000 sentra ECM troubles



## rolwesc (Oct 27, 2017)

My buddy recently purchased a used 2000 sentra with the 1.8l engine only to have the ECM go bad a few weeks later. I have looked at most of the places I usually go to for parts but most of them no longer carry his ECM. So...

1) anybody know of a reliable parts place that might still carry the ECM (part number 237105M263)

2) I am assuming that if he were to get a used one it would need to be reprogrammed? Does the dealer need to reprogram it or is it simple enough to figure out on our own?

3)If I get a used one, can I get one out of a automatic with the same engine and put it into his manual?

4) I found a place that says they repair them, would this be the cheapest but still reliable way to go?

Any help would be appreciated. I hate electrical problems.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would send it out to Circuit Board Medics; they have a good reputation and are pretty fast on the turnaround. If you get one used and it has the correct software program for your vehicle, the only thing you would need from the dealer is to have them initialize the keys to the ECM. If it has the incorrect software program, which you can find using a capable scan tool once it is installed, the dealer can reprogram the ECM to the correct software program and then initialize the keys. 

www.circuitboardmedics.com


----------

